# No Need to Reinvent the Wheel in the PCA?



## Bill Duncan (Mar 18, 2019)

*Fellowship Presbytery Overtures 47th PCA GA to Commend and Distribute the RPCNA’s ‘Contemporary Perspectives on Sexual Orientation’*
*Overture 11 from Fellowship Presbytery requests the 47th Presbyterian Church in America General Assembly “Commend and Distribute the RPCNA’s ‘Contemporary Perspectives on Sexual Orientation: A Theological and Pastoral Analysis’”https://www.theaquilareport.com/fel...temporary-perspectives-on-sexual-orientation/*

*Weigh in on this overture. Is the RPCNA report enough?*


----------



## Jake (Mar 18, 2019)

I think it's a more carefully done than the one done by Westminster Presbytery at first glance, but I haven't looked super closely: https://www.theaquilareport.com/wes...rmations-and-denials-regarding-homosexuality/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

